# some recent Koa handles



## TRfromMT (Jun 6, 2017)

I brought back a piece of really curly Koa from Hawaii last fall, let it dry, had the blocks stabilized, and now I am working through my collection of fixed blades putting handles on them all out of one piece of material. It's been a fun project. Here are some recent sets...

These are commercially available knives, which come originally with G10 or micarta handles.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice Job Tony!!! The Koa handles look pretty good. Keep it up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 6, 2017)

Sweet looking handles Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice work Tony! Can't go wrong with that curly koa.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 6, 2017)

Really nice scales. Who doesn't love Koa! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 6, 2017)

Some mighty handsome handles!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 6, 2017)

I like curly koa except it being a little open grained like walnut. Nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 6, 2017)

Looks good. I love that first set!!!

What are you using for a counter sink? The last screw hole seems a smidge off center.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 7, 2017)

@ripjack13 
Just a standard, 5 flute 80 degree Home Depot job. 

They are centered, but the scale is tapered in that location (original scales are as well) and the high side has the appearance of being off centered (original scales do to). I don't like it, but sometimes I sell my scales later and I want other guys to be able to directly swap them out on their knives and have them work perfectly with their original kydex sheath. I hold to the original design/specs and tolerances as closely as I possibly can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

